# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  My Max LMG Log

## ThePump

So i started on LMG on Monday... this is the first chance i've had to start posting my log. i started to eat around 3000 - 4000 calories a day on like last friday. I've gained just 4 lbs alrdy just doing that. but anywho... i've changed my workout routine and i'm doing a bit of a power lifting routine mixed with a body building routine. This is my first cycle and i hope i have as good of results as the others i've seen. My stats are 6'2 200lbs and 11% bf. i started out benching about 300... dead lifting about 315lbs... which i know isn't very good but i just finally started doing deads and i'm loving them. and i'll let you guys know what my max on squat is tonight after i'm all finished with it. i'm wanting to get up to 220lbs and around 13% bf or so. I'm running 75mg a day... waiting to get paid tomorrow to see if i will be able to afford another bottle and then i'm gonna jump up to 100mg after this week. I guess i'll just have to keep the calories high, lift hard, and keep my fingers crossed and hope that my results are good. i'll keep ya posted...  :AaGreen22:   :AaGreen22:

----------


## Testostack

Keep it up,bro, ya'll tell me what's going on after 4 weeks, cuz i'm gonna start in few while, since i've ordered 2 bottles.....but conversely to what i lately read, you still can buy it on www.Bodybuilding.com/store
Later, and.....nice back! :Wink:

----------


## ThePump

> Keep it up,bro, ya'll tell me what's going on after 4 weeks, cuz i'm gonna start in few while, since i've ordered 2 bottles.....but conversely to what i lately read, you still can buy it on www.Bodybuilding.com/store
> Later, and.....nice back!


hey thanx man... i appreciate it.

so an update on my stats are... i'm alrdy up to 204!!  :7up:  4 lbs in 3 days... that's not bad at all. ha ha... i feel so much stronger alrdy, wether it's due to my diet change or to the max lmg i'm not sure of exactly, possibly when the max lmg kicks in i'll rly know the difference between the two.  :AaGreen22:  

i can't wait for about 2 weeks to see how everything is turning out.

----------


## D9S0M

Whats brand are you using?

----------


## chest6

yesss another max log haha

----------


## ThePump

yes i figured i would let ppl know how i was doing and also get a few more posts out of it... ha ha

i'm running ALRI Max LMG... not Ergo Max LMG... it's methylated and harsh on your system. more side effects too i believe.

----------


## chest6

> yes i figured i would let ppl know how i was doing and also get a few more posts out of it... ha ha
> 
> i'm running ALRI Max LMG... not Ergo Max LMG... *it's methylated and harsh on your system. more side effects too i believe.*


yup.

----------


## ThePump

and that's why i went with the norm Max LMG... that and regaurdless of it not being methylated, it's still damn good i hear. hopefully i'll see it for myself here soon.

----------


## Giantz11

> and that's why i went with the norm Max LMG... that and regaurdless of it not being methylated, it's still damn good i hear. hopefully i'll see it for myself here soon.



Pussy  :Evil2:  


LOL, Joking!  :LOL:

----------


## ThePump

> Pussy  
> 
> 
> LOL, Joking!


hey now... i gotta start somewhere. i've never used any steroid before and i've gotten up to this size and strength with good diet and genetics and i wanted to start off with something easy. lol... ass  :LOL:   :Asskiss:

----------


## ThePump

i forgot that i wanted to say something.. and now i just remembered... just warning you kuz this is kinda random. but oh well... so out of all the different workouts i've done i always stuck with my bi's and tri days on the same day... i switched them with chest and tri's and back and bi's... when i do my chest and tri's day my arms swell up to 18"!! and when i do my back and bi's day i feel swole as hell. i love the way this new workout is going. thanx for the help chest... i appreciate it

----------


## Jakspro

I just got Max LMG, same one that you got Pump... I weigh in at 178-182 and was wondering how you were gonna dose it...

Im thinking if i run it for 6 weeks...
1-2 at 75mg
3-6 at 100mg

Also would Rebound/Tong Kat/Trib (Randomly found out I have a bottle) work good enough for PCT...

After searching, some say go with Clomid/Nolva... Any takers?

----------


## ThePump

the dosage looks good to me... as far as the pct i'm not sure what the rebound has in it but i know the other two would be good.

if i can get another bottle then i'm gonna run it for 6 weeks too.

----------


## chest6

> i forgot that i wanted to say something.. and now i just remembered... just warning you kuz this is kinda random. but oh well... so out of all the different workouts i've done i always stuck with my bi's and tri days on the same day... i switched them with chest and tri's and back and bi's... when i do my chest and tri's day my arms swell up to 18"!! and when i do my back and bi's day i feel swole as hell. i love the way this new workout is going. thanx for the help chest... i appreciate it


no prob..good stuff huh?

----------


## ThePump

so far so good... waiting for that freakish strength to just unleash and my muscles to get so damn big that my shirt rips off of me and i turn green. i think that's around week 2 or so... right?  :LOL:

----------


## D9S0M

Hey guys not tryin to hijack the thread but can u take max lmg while cutting or is it better for a bulk thanks...

----------


## chest6

> Hey guys not tryin to hijack the thread but can u take max lmg while cutting or is it better for a bulk thanks...


you'll bloat a little bit..so if u dont mind that then yes. 

haha ya pump mid week 2 i bet

----------


## ThePump

oh good good... well an update. i weigh 205 alrdy... so i've gained 5lbs in 4 days. that's not bad at all. i can't wait to see what my weight and my strength is at the end of next week. i did my speed bench today and i took 15 second breaks in between each set. it wasn't very hard at first but it got decently difficult towards the end. i'm not sure what the point of it is... maybe i'll see in the end. oh and i got this muscle in my back that has been aggravating me a bit and it just feels like it's rly tight. i only feel it when i'm sitting up right for some reason. i'm not sure what it is... but it feels better after i'm finished with working out and then it comes back later on. hmmmmm... any ideas?

----------


## Jakspro

if it was after your Chest day, then you coulda used a bit of your back to push up that last rep or so... it should go away if you sleep on your back over night

----------


## chest6

> oh good good... well an update. i weigh 205 alrdy... so i've gained 5lbs in 4 days. that's not bad at all. i can't wait to see what my weight and my strength is at the end of next week. i did my speed bench today and i took 15 second breaks in between each set. it wasn't very hard at first but it got decently difficult towards the end. i'm not sure what the point of it is... maybe i'll see in the end. oh and i got this muscle in my back that has been aggravating me a bit and it just feels like it's rly tight. i only feel it when i'm sitting up right for some reason. i'm not sure what it is... but it feels better after i'm finished with working out and then it comes back later on. hmmmmm... any ideas?


You usin that workout I gave ya? Make sure to keep the speed bench 4 days after max effort.

----------


## ThePump

> You usin that workout I gave ya? Make sure to keep the speed bench 4 days after max effort.


ight i'll do that... i think i was holding off for only 2 days after.

today i weighed in at 207lbs... i did deadlifts today and my back feels great!

i'm starting to feel so much stronger... legs feel good, everything about me feels great. i love this feeling... and i'm not sure if it's in my head or not... but i feel like i get huge pumps... i feel like i'm so swolen... it might be the water retention coming into play while working out, but whatever it is... i love it. ha ha... hooray for lmg  :7up:   :7up:

----------


## MysticGohan

> you'll bloat a little bit..so if u dont mind that then yes. 
> 
> haha ya pump mid week 2 i bet


I just finished up week 3 and have not seen any bloat what so ever. The only thing that i have gotten were great strength gains.

----------


## D9S0M

> I just finished up week 3 and have not seen any bloat what so ever. The only thing that i have gotten were great strength gains.


Are you on a cut or bulk?

----------


## MysticGohan

> Are you on a cut or bulk?


My diet is pretty bad. It has been for about 3 months now. I pretty much eat anything i want, but just not too much fast food about 1 time a week, but i do get in atleast 1g of protein per lb of body weight each day. I'm really not trying to cut or bulk, just tryi ng to make good strength gains. When i do cut in another 4 or 5 months i will deffinatley do another cycle to maintain or even gain more strength while cutting. This stuff is incredible as far as strength gains go.

----------


## ThePump

hopefully that's what i experience... how long are you running ur cycle for and what are your strength gains thus far?

----------


## chest6

> I just finished up week 3 and have not seen any bloat what so ever. The only thing that i have gotten were great strength gains.


sounds good man..i love those strength gains

----------


## ThePump

i should know if i'm getting stronger this week compared to last week... since last week was the first time i have maxed out in 2 years... =\

----------


## chest6

> i should know if i'm getting stronger this week compared to last week... since last week was the first time i have maxed out in 2 years... =\


its not a true max out. Work up your percentages..sometimes I work up to a max triple..3 reps..sometimes I work up to a max triple and then a max single. It should go something like this for you with a max of 300.
warm up
225x3
245x3
255x3
275x3
285x1
295x1
300x1
305x0

----------


## MysticGohan

> hopefully that's what i experience... how long are you running ur cycle for and what are your strength gains thus far?


I think i'm gonna run it either run it at 75 mg each day for 8 weeks or bump it up to 100 mg after this week and take it until i run out of the 2nd bottle. From week 1 to week 3 i have gone up 15lbs on bb preacher curl, 20 lbs on military press and 15lbs for db bench press (that's 15 lbs on each dumbell for flat bench). You should realy start to notice it by week 2 and 3.

----------


## ThePump

good i hope so... 




> its not a true max out. Work up your percentages..sometimes I work up to a max triple..3 reps..sometimes I work up to a max triple and then a max single. It should go something like this for you with a max of 300.
> warm up
> 225x3
> 245x3
> 255x3
> 275x3
> 285x1
> 295x1
> 300x1
> 305x0


yeah i just might do that this week and see how i like it.

----------


## ThePump

so today i did shoulders and my db press went from 75's 4x from last week to 85's 5x this week!!! i think this shit is starting to kick in. the other excersises were kickin ass too... side raises went from 35 6x, 35 6x, 40, 4x from last week to 40 6x, 45 6x, 45 5x... this stuff is niiiiiicccceeeee... =D
my weight is at the same right now though... 207lbs... but it's all good... if i get above that then that will be the most i've ever weighed... i've never weighed more then 207 before. can't wait till tomorrow

----------


## mitch911

thats impressive

----------


## ThePump

yeah i'm lovin it so far man. i've been on a cutting diet for like shit man... years... and i've finally started eating like a horse and my strength is just absolutely going crazy... so here is what i'm up against... Max LMG, new work out plan (similar to west side barbell) and finally eating like a horse. i'm so excited to see what happens next week.

----------


## Testostack

> yup.


JUst wanted to know..they claim it's like Var, but what kinda sides can you have w/ E Max LMG?? Is it worth trying? :What?:

----------


## ThePump

ok an update: i'm stuck at 207 at the moment... hopefully i'll break through that. i did back and bi's today. for my deads today i did 360x3, 360x3, 360x3, 410x3, 450x3, 500x1... and with my straight bar curls i did 135x3 for my last set which isn't too bad at all. atleast i don't think. i did 3 sets of 6 before hand. those lifts were the lifts that i got the most improvement on since last week. tomorrow i gotta do legs... so i'll be about puking when i walk out of that damn gym... lol

----------


## ThePump

oh and my db curls are up to 65lbs!!

----------


## chest6

Hm..try not to do deadlifts and legs consecutive days..like I do deads monday and legs friday

----------


## ThePump

whats the reason behind that? kuz when i do deads... i feel nothing in my legs... they don't hurt at all... ??

----------


## chest6

Squats hit lower back a bit..and thats pretty much all deads work. My lower back is sore for a good 2 days after deads.

----------


## ThePump

hmmm.... i can't rly feel it in my back much to be honest... =\

----------


## Jakspro

Yea, Squats use your lower back in the compound movement... and Deads use your Hams in the compound movement, unless you do stiff legged deads...

----------


## scm007

Wow, I can't wait to start my cycle dude! I have 2 bottles, should I seperate them into 2 different cycles, or just do 1 big ass cycle?

----------


## chest6

> Wow, I can't wait to start my cycle dude! I have 2 bottles, should I seperate them into 2 different cycles, or just do 1 big ass cycle?


1 big ass is what i did with both of mine

----------


## ThePump

yeah i've decided that that is what i'm going to do too. i'm about to go do chest and tri's tonight and give my lower back a rest from deads last night.

chest i'm gonna use the layout you told me to use. hopefully it works out good

----------


## scm007

Jesus chest, you've had like 3,000 posts in a month. Slow down, you'll get carpal tunnel syndrome.

----------


## chest6

> Jesus chest, you've had like 3,000 posts in a month. Slow down, you'll get carpal tunnel syndrome.


haha i know




> yeah i've decided that that is what i'm going to do too. i'm about to go do chest and tri's tonight and give my lower back a rest from deads last night.
> 
> chest i'm gonna use the layout you told me to use. hopefully it works out good


oh it should work extremely well for strength

----------


## ThePump

> oh it should work extremely well for strength


hey man my workout last night when rly well. it was tough but i got through it. i did exactly what you said to do. i'll post my strength increases when i get home. i'm on campus right now. but damn, some serious gains since last week. i'm only on my 2 week and i'm so impressed with this stuff. i'm still at 207 though. weight gain at first, now it's stopped but my strength is goin crazy. an the pumps are incredible.  :7up:   :7up:   :7up:

----------


## ThePump

sorry guys i haven't been updating my progress.... my computer at home isn't working at the moment. but anywho... my weight is up to 210, from 196 and my strength gains are kickin ass at the moment. i've gained this much weight and i hear that week 3 is when you gain the most weight and this is the first day of my week 3... so we'll just have to wait and see how it comes out. i'll try and keep you guys posted quicker.

----------


## Jakspro

nice i just started week 2 for me, strength is increasing slightly right now, hope to see some more results soon

----------


## Bryan2

> sorry guys i haven't been updating my progress.... my computer at home isn't working at the moment. but anywho... my weight is up to 210, from 196 and my strength gains are kickin ass at the moment. i've gained this much weight and i hear that week 3 is when you gain the most weight and this is the first day of my week 3... so we'll just have to wait and see how it comes out. i'll try and keep you guys posted quicker.



Has the waist gone up at all???

----------


## Giantz11

> nice i just started week 2 for me, strength is increasing slightly right now, hope to see some more results soon


Depending on your size you might have to up the dose.

----------


## KBZ

Hmmmm, I just bought some superdrol, but for some reason a longer cycle with less sides like this seems a lot nicer....

----------


## ThePump

> Has the waist gone up at all???


My pants are fitting a bit snugger around the waist but nothing very noticable. i actually didn't even give it much thought until somebody said that, which tells you how little a difference it is.




> Hmmmm, I just bought some superdrol, but for some reason a longer cycle with less sides like this seems a lot nicer....


yeah those were my thoughts exactly... i'm going to get another bottle here soon and up the dosing to 100mg. actually i think i'm gonna start that today. yeah that's what i'm gonna do. lol

----------


## chest6

pump where u at

----------


## ThePump

sorry man... my comp at home hasn't been working so i just decided to cancel my internet connection... so from now on i won't be online unless i'm here on campus.

an update on my progress... i weighed in at 218lbs on friday... i feel fukin huge and so so strong. my bench is climbin up there and i did 12 plates on my deads for 3 reps on thursday i believe it was. so my strength is rly shooting up there. i decided i'm going to start taking Mui Tai lessons here soon too. so that should be fun. i'll bring the exact weights and what not tomorrow to campus and post everything... i'm in my 4th week right now and still at 75mg a day... but i think what i'm going to do is purchase another bottle and bump it up to 100mg a day. we'll see

----------


## ThePump

so i went ahead and ordered more... but it's called something different now other then Max LMG... it's called REVOLT now... here ya go... http://milehighmuscle.com/kispre90ca.html

----------


## Bryan2

DAM 18 pounds is pretty dam good bro!!!

Is this your first cycle of any kind of steroid ???

What is your BF% now???

----------


## ThePump

i'm not sure... it was 11% before... i would say maybe 13% or so. and yes it's my first time ever. i've had some great results... and i only did 75mg a day. i'm gonna bump it up to 100mg for 2 more weeks once i get my 2nd bottle in. i just ordered it today.

----------


## mitch911

is it a still very bad idea to drink once while on this stuff?

----------


## chest6

good to hear pump. 12 plates on deads?? U mean leg press maybe?

----------


## KBZ

Hey, I can't wait now!!!! I'm like exactly where you are, 200 pounds all natty. I just started Superdrol, and I've never done anything remotely this intense. In fact until 3 days ago when I started sd I was NGA legal lol. I'm gonna finish this cycle since I started it, but you got me to buy two bottles of that stuff just in case it gets banned, and I'll use it after this sd  :Smilie:  Hopefully I'll have as good of results hehe.

----------


## ThePump

> Hey, I can't wait now!!!! I'm like exactly where you are, 200 pounds all natty. I just started Superdrol, and I've never done anything remotely this intense. In fact until 3 days ago when I started sd I was NGA legal lol. I'm gonna finish this cycle since I started it, but you got me to buy two bottles of that stuff just in case it gets banned, and I'll use it after this sd  Hopefully I'll have as good of results hehe.


that's good to hear man... the best of luck to ya... work hard and eat alot and u'll get great results.





> good to hear pump. 12 plates on deads?? U mean leg press maybe?


nah when i was a junior in high school i did 10 plates... 5 on each side... one time that is... and now i did 12... 6 on each side

----------


## chest6

damn i wish i could dead that much

----------


## Machdiesel

whats ur traing split n routine, im starting to really like the mon wed fri powerlift/body buidling mesh routine, wondering how u do urs?

----------


## ThePump

yeah so this week i've been sick for the past 4 days and haven't been able to eat much and or lift for 3 days not including the weekend... i went in yesturday and was only down 5 lbs just because i didn't have the energy on all my lifts... felt sick and then went home. i lost 8 lbs though so now i'm back down to 210... =\

----------


## copenhagen

sorry to hear that bro, the same thing happend to me last year when i ran a m-1,4add and s1+ cycle. i got sick 13 days in and it sucked. hopefully it won't set you back too much!

----------


## ThePump

> sorry to hear that bro, the same thing happend to me last year when i ran a m-1,4add and s1+ cycle. i got sick 13 days in and it sucked. hopefully it won't set you back too much!



yeah it sucks man... throwing up and diahrea and the whole nine... i have more intensity today and energy today then i've had in the past 4 days though that's for sure... and it doesn't seem my stomach is messin with me as much so that's a good sign. but as soon as i get my 2nd bottle then i'm going to bump up the dosage to 100mg for 3 weeks and see how that turns out. i think the weight gain is finished but my strength in most of my excersises seemed to keep on climbing and i hope it stays that way.

----------


## chest6

> yeah it sucks man... throwing up and diahrea and the whole nine... i have more intensity today and energy today then i've had in the past 4 days though that's for sure... and it doesn't seem my stomach is messin with me as much so that's a good sign. but as soon as i get my 2nd bottle then i'm going to bump up the dosage to 100mg for 3 weeks and see how that turns out. i think the weight gain is finished but my strength in most of my excersises seemed to keep on climbing and i hope it stays that way.


yup..same happened with me

----------


## Machdiesel

lol i alwasy hear of people getting sick during or towards the end once theyve peaked, is there reasons for this??? physical i mean.......

----------


## MysticGohan

I have 2 weeks left on my max lmg cycle. Anyone know the cheapest place to buy Alri's ultra hotter? Should 4 weeks of ultra hotter be enough for pct?

----------


## ThePump

ok so i'm starting back up on my lifting today. maybe a nice week 1/2 break will do me good. lets hope... i'm so affraid that it's made me weak... i lost 8 lbs from being sick and not being able to eat or get the right ammount of fluids. =\

----------


## copenhagen

don't worry bro, thanksgiving is like 3 1/2 days away.....you will gain it back!

----------


## chest6

I didnt get sick, I just tore my pec  :Frown: ..I hadnt even reached my peak yet

----------


## ThePump

ok well my workouts on monday and tuesday were fukin awesome. i didn't lose any strength at all and gained back 5 lbs... so now i'm back at 215lbs and i started taking 100mgs a day for the rest of this new bottle of mine. lets hope i keep gettin stronger... i'm in love with this stuff

----------


## chest6

> ok well my workouts on monday and tuesday were fukin awesome. i didn't lose any strength at all and gained back 5 lbs... so now i'm back at 215lbs and i started taking 100mgs a day for the rest of this new bottle of mine. lets hope i keep gettin stronger... i'm in love with this stuff


yessss me too

----------


## ThePump

> yessss me too


yes sir... it's some gooooood stuff

i'm still at 215lbs... my bench went from 295 to about 345 or 350... that's just an assumption... i did 325 on my 6th set and tried 335 on my 7th set and got stuck. so i'm assuming it's around 345 or 350. which is frickin sweet.

----------


## DevilsDeity

you getting any weird lower back pumps on this stuff?

----------


## ThePump

> you getting any weird lower back pumps on this stuff?


no not at all... why did you experience that? i've heard of the back pumps on SD but not on max.

----------


## DevilsDeity

> no not at all... why did you experience that? i've heard of the back pumps on SD but not on max.



right now im on phera plex and the lower back pumps are like what it got with SD if not worse , im going to run LMG next
and trying to avoid those pumps.

but glad to hear you did not get em

----------


## Testostack

Any PCT? What about Novedex Xt? good, enough?
About to start mine soon!

----------


## chest6

Testo..did u like max..were you impressed? Sorry to hijack Pump..glad to hear its workin wonders on you as it did for me

----------


## evergain26

Pump, my roomate and I began LMG yesterday at 75mg a day. This thread has really inspired us to give LMG a shot. My question to you is have you had to take or are takeing anything to counteract sides.......Thanks for a great log!

----------


## ThePump

> Pump, my roomate and I began LMG yesterday at 75mg a day. This thread has really inspired us to give LMG a shot. My question to you is have you had to take or are takeing anything to counteract sides.......Thanks for a great log!


good man... i'm glad it's helping somebody. i've bumped my dosage up to 100mg after 4 weeks and my bench has recently went nuts on me and i'm loving it. as far as the sides go, i feel a bit drousy and for weeks 3 and 4 i didn't feel like having sex much. but now i'm back to wanting it all the time. i'm not sure if that was in my head or in the supp. but those are the only two things that have changed.

----------


## Ovation88

wht kind are u running again? feeling any side effects?

Looked up ALRI Max LMG, can you still buy it cause alll the sites i check are wack...

----------


## ThePump

> wht kind are u running again? feeling any side effects?
> 
> Looked up ALRI Max LMG, can you still buy it cause alll the sites i check are wack...


i just listed the sides that i've experienced... but as far as gettin it.. they closed out of the Max LMG and now it's called Revolt... http://milehighmuscle.com/kispre90ca.html

there decently quick.. takes about 5 business days or so.



ight so btw i'm still gaining 10 - 20lbs (depending on the excercise) every week on my workouts... i weighed in last night at 220lbs!!!! the highest i've ever been... i had such a huge pump last night doing back and then bi's... it was such a huge pump that it kind of hurt... but i loved it... my girlfriend was like wow... ur arms are getting huge... i'm guessing there probably at 19 inches now... they were at 18 when i was 195lbs so i'm guessing they have gained about an inch... so 220lbs with 19 inch arms... i don't think that's too god offle bad...  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## Bryan2

WE need new pics brotha

----------


## Ovation88

Hey man from seeing the results ur getting, im planning out a cycle similar to yours soon

----------


## ThePump

> Hey man from seeing the results ur getting, im planning out a cycle similar to yours soon


good good man... u'll love the results for sure




> WE need new pics brotha


i'll get some pics here soon... i'm going to be on break from school for about a month and i don't have a computer at home... i'll have my girl take the pics and when i come back on campus then i'll show you guys the results... i'm so impressed with this shit

----------


## Jakspro

I haven't posted in a while due to getting a new girl, and she's taking up my spare time... But, man... I facckkinnnggg LOOOVVVEE Max... i went from 185 to 205... I broke 200... For me thats a freaking goal... I did get some lower back pumps though, but thats cuz i went up 150lbs in squats... (Found out i could push myself to the limits) and i went up about 75 on deads... EVERY lift went up... I mean EVERYTHING... I'm about to start week 5 right now, and i just ordered Clomid/Nolva for my PCT... Though alot said it wasn't really needed, i just wanted to go for it and see how my body reacts to the compounds in case in the far future i'm ready for something more intense... I'd have to say that this is by far the best Supplement i've taken for gaining weight or strength... Never the less it has been a pleasant cycle. To all who are considering giving it a go, forget contemplating just get two bottles and get ready for gains

----------


## golddaddy21

Hey pump the rave reviews are forcing me to purchase ALRI MAX LMG looking for some serious size currently at 180 lbs, BF:15%. I'm 20 years old...I've seen websites that gave warnings to 18 and under and some 21 and under... I don't know which to believe. Anyway I have one bottle I was thinking about 3 weeks of 75 mg and the 4thg and final week-100MG (which amounts to 91 pills not a big deal I guess I only have 90). But Do I have to taper down or can I stop immediately and began PCT. Also which PCT do you recommend?? Thanks in advance.

----------


## golddaddy21

http://www.myevita.com/product_info....ducts_id=15803

Dumb question I know but is the right product?? I was a little confused about EMAX, MAX, and Revolt
please copy and paste check it out

----------


## ThePump

they don't sell the max lmg anymore... it's under a new name now called "Revolt" which is what i'm finishing up at the moment. and you can just stop it when rdy and start pct the next day. as far as the warnings go i'm not sure... i would just keep in mind that if you can still gain size and strength naturally then you don't need this stuff quite yet.

----------


## golddaddy21

would i need to take liv 52 or some sort of liver pill while on max lmg

----------


## Jakspro

> would i need to take liv 52 or some sort of liver pill while on max lmg


Nope, not methylated

----------


## ThePump

ight guys... i've finished up my Revolt and my body weight is at 223lbs from 196lbs, bf% is 8% from 11% (both done by skinfold), bench went from 295lbs to 355lbs, deads i'm not sure of... but very high... 6 plates on each side i believe, leg press is 14 plates in total, and my squat is 445lbs..

so over all i'm so damn pleased with this product... and now i feel like a damn beast and i love it. =)
oh and i would say that my arms are probably about 20inches and my chest and shoulders also blew up.

i hope this log helped some people... happy holidays, i probably won't be back on for another couple weeks or so just because my internet at home doesn't work.

----------


## mitch911

ohhh my gawwwwdd those gains are massivvvee what was it again 2month cycle ?

----------


## Bryan2

18 pounds of muscle and 9 pounds of fat nice friggen job!!!

----------


## peace_frog

Ive not been able to find revolt. Im sorry if im just overlooking it. As you can see by my very few posts, i usually find the info i need and dont post much. I followed a couple links i found and they didnt have the product. Has it been discontinued as "revolt" as well? 
Ive read some good things about Phara plex(from the research ive done on here and two other forums, people that tried both sd and pp like pp better) would that be an ok substitute? Or am i just over looking where to find revolt. I thank you in advance. This log is is a gem!

----------

